
Berkeley Blockchain: Bram Cohen (BitTorrent/Chia) Proof of Space and Time [video] - marknadal
https://www.facebook.com/BerkeleyBlockchain/videos/2006069823011271/
======
marknadal
Posting this, because I had the honor of doing the lightning talk on Proof of
Propagation (us, Stanford, MIT) before Bram's presentation. Bram starts about
20 in, but I'm biased in recommending both talks. ;)

I can also help explain Bram's system, so hit me up with any questions you may
have. I talked with him afterwards about it.

